# 

## Inusia

,    .
 -     excell?

----------


## Feminka

?  :Smilie:   ,   ,      ,     ,    .

----------


## Inusia

?

----------


## Feminka

:Smilie:     " "  .

----------


## Inusia

,            :Frown:

----------


## Feminka

.

----------


## Inusia

,   :Frown: 

  ?

----------


## tinkaer

,  1   ,  ?

----------


## Inusia

,  ,

----------


## Feminka

*tinkaer*,       ,       ,        :Smilie:  
*Inusia*,   ,    ?

----------


## .

,    1    , ?

----------


## Inusia

!

     ,      ,  1  ,

----------

> 1  ,


    ?
  .    
 :Embarrassment:

----------

, , -

----------

,

----------

.

----------


## Feminka

1 .   ,   ,   ,    .

----------

**, ?

----------

,   -.

----------

> 


  :Wow:

----------


## Feminka

> 


  :Wow:

----------

.

----------

**,        ?

----------

,

----------

> [b]        ?


   ,  -  .

----------

, ,   ?

----------

, ,       ,        ?  ,          ,      ,   ,    .     .

----------

> 


    .    ( ) .

----------

